# Pires, Kinderscenen op 15, new recording ?



## Wigmar (7 mo ago)

Hello !
Does anyone know if Pires has recorded 'Kinderscenen' op 15 recently?
I listened to a video clip from last year, the performance was indeed outstanding. I am about to purchase a cd box from DG, either 20 cd or 38 cd, the latter including all her recordings for DG. Does anyone know if a recent recording of 'Kinderscenen' is included there, and if it be possible to listen to a sample?
Your response is welcome.
Thanks in advance 🎼


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I'd love to be proven wrong, but as I recall, Maria Joao Pires announced her retirement from making recordings & the concert stage in 2017-18. So there aren't any "recent" recordings of anything. Yet, despite calling it quits, she does appear to be playing the occasional odd concert, but not touring. So, I suppose it's not impossible that there may be a live bootleg concert recording or radio broadcast performance out there.

But she never recorded Schumann's Kinderszenen in the studio for DG, only the Faschingsschwank Aus Wien (or Carnival Jest in Vienna), Waldzenen, Music for Oboe & Piano (with Douglas Boyd), and the Piano Concerto (with Claudio Abbado) & Piano Quintet. So, you'll have to check to see if these three CDs are included in the Pires DG box sets or not:









Maria Jo o Pires, Maria Pires Joao/Schumann - Schumann Faschingsschwank Aus Wien - Amazon.com Music


Maria Jo o Pires, Maria Pires Joao/Schumann - Schumann Faschingsschwank Aus Wien - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com












Douglas Boyd, Maria Pires Joao/Schumann - Schumann Fantasiestucke - Amazon.com Music


Douglas Boyd, Maria Pires Joao/Schumann - Schumann Fantasiestucke - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com












Robert Schumann, Claudio Abbado, Maria João Pires, Renaud Capuçon, Augustin Dumay, Jian Wang, Gérard Caussé, The Chamber Orchestra of Europe - Maria João Pires ~ Schumann - Piano Concerto · Piano Quintet / COE · Abbado - Dumay · Caussé · Capuçon · Wang - Amazon.com Music


Robert Schumann, Claudio Abbado, Maria João Pires, Renaud Capuçon, Augustin Dumay, Jian Wang, Gérard Caussé, The Chamber Orchestra of Europe - Maria João Pires ~ Schumann - Piano Concerto · Piano Quintet / COE · Abbado - Dumay · Caussé · Capuçon · Wang - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com





However, she did record the Kinderszenen earlier in her career for Erato, in 1985, where it came coupled with Waldszenen (her first of two recordings of this work) & excerpts from Bunte Blatter. Which is a very fine, recommendable recording & it comes in good digital sound:








Amazon.com



If memory serves, there was also a box set of Pires's Complete Erato recordings issued at one point. Over the years, my impression has been that collectors tend to prefer her earlier recordings on Erato & Denon to her later ones for DG.  (I like both.) Here's a link to the set,









Maria-João Pires - Maria-Joao Pires: Complete Erato Recordings - Amazon.com Music


Maria-João Pires - Maria-Joao Pires: Complete Erato Recordings - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com





For the sake of comparison, other highly recommendable versions of Schumann's Kinderszenen would include those by Clara Haskil, Maryla Jonas, Yves Nat (studio & live), Nelson Freire, Ivan Moravec 1 & 2 (for both Nonesuch & Supraphon), Vladimir Horowitz (Columbia-Sony), Benno Moiseiwitsch, & Homero Francesch.

















Schumann: Kinderszenen, Op. 15 - 1. Von fremden Ländern und Menschen
Horowitz plays Schumann: Kinderszenen Op. 15 - Restored recording
Schumann - Kinderszenen - Moiseiwitsch 1961
Schumann - Kinderszenen/Scenes from Childhood - Ivan Moravec (1987)


----------



## Wigmar (7 mo ago)

Thanks a lot, Josquin 13, for your answer and for the video links. I will listen to her 1985 Erato recording of 'Kinderscenen'. I have the Haskil recording on cd and three with Horowitz, one from c 1950 on lp and two on cd from 1986-7. 
Indeed, Horowitz is one of my favourite interpreters, and his 1987 recording is quite outstanding I think. 
As to Pires, maybe I will purchase Erato recordings as well. 
Yes, I have seen that in many cases early recordings seem to have greater interest than later ones, regarding collecting recordings of musicians.


----------



## permanent.red (5 mo ago)

Wigmar said:


> Hello !
> Does anyone know if Pires has recorded 'Kinderscenen' op 15 recently?
> I listened to a video clip from last year, the performance was indeed outstanding. I am about to purchase a cd box from DG, either 20 cd or 38 cd, the latter including all her recordings for DG. Does anyone know if a recent recording of 'Kinderscenen' is included there, and if it be possible to listen to a sample?
> Your response is welcome.
> Thanks in advance 🎼


As it turns out, she did record Kinderszenen for Universal Music Portugal as a part of a collection of children’s themed music. The actual CD can be found used rather cheaply on Discogs (Maria-João Pires - Sons De Belgais), and the recording itself is collected in the Pires complete DG box. I don’t know if it’s available for streaming, unfortunately.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Re Josquin’s post, I saw a reference to this when I was at the Concertgebouw on Wednesday.

Concertgebouw, Amsterdam, Beethoven: Piano Concerto no. 3

Apparently she’s on tour.


----------

